

Sync – securely stores all your data in your completely private cloud - getdavidhiggins
https://www.sync.com/

======
jesusmichael
Another service on the "cloud" bandwagon...

~~~
getdavidhiggins
Agreed. A new cloud hosting service comes out every month...

I would like to see more tools like Sparkleshare/Seafile, that allow some sort
of self-hosting.

I simply can't trust these services with my intellectual property. I am pretty
sure some of them are stealing trade secrets, despite their privacy policy.

The 'freemium' / 'try before you buy' model doesn't always apply. If I'm not
paying, there is an unwritten law of Internets that says Cloud services can
pillage all the data. Of course, I am open minded about whether that's the
case, but it's always a possibility; especially with the lesser known Cloud
services.

~~~
jesusmichael
I hear you... Maybe its me but I don't see the benefit of storing data in the
cloud unless its shared docs, pics, backups, etc.

I mean I'm in the software biz and I work with a team all over the planet and
we have one folder on google docs to share development docs. Other than that I
don't have a need for it except to back up my HDD. Which is just really an
offsite for the server at my house.

